# Grafik gesichtet-Wie geht´s?



## Praphics (23. Januar 2005)

Hi,
  da bin ich mal wieder.
  Als ich heut mal wieder ein bisschen stöbern gegangen bin, kam ich auf eine Beepworld-Seite. 
  Die hat ein super Logo: http://www.beepworld.de/hptemplates/members54/head.jpg

  1 Frage: Wie bekomm ich diese "coolen" Strahlen hin?

  2 Frage: Wie bekomm ich diese Punkte hin, ohne die einzlen zu pixeln?


  MfG.Prahpics


----------



## Shrek (23. Januar 2005)

Seite wird bei mir nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Praphics (23. Januar 2005)

http://www.beepworld.de/hptemplates/members/54/head.jpg

Das müsse aber richtig sein .


----------



## devilrga (23. Januar 2005)

@Punkte:http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials6227.html&highlight=gepunktete+linie 
@Vierecke: Dazu musst du einfach ein Rechteck erstellen und es anschließend mit der Funktion "Bearbeiten/Transformieren/Perspecktivisch verzerren" verzerren.

mfg


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Januar 2005)

Wenn du mit "Strahlen" diese Lichteffekte meinst, solltest du dir die Tutorials auf http://www.shiver7.com/ angucken


----------



## Praphics (24. Januar 2005)

Danke euch beiden .
 Nur ich kann leider noch nicht so gut Englisch, bin noch sehr, sehr jung.
 Gibt es noch eine Eklärung?


----------



## holzoepfael (24. Januar 2005)

Also ich habe mir jetzt das Tutorial bei shiver7.com zu den Lichteffekten angeschaut und ich muss sagen ich habs auch noch nicht gepackt....:/ (jaja mein Englisch ist auch noch nciht das Beste...:/ )

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. Januar 2005)

Da man sich ja nicht strickt an das Tutorial halten kann/sollte, braucht man schon ein wenig Übung, bis man zu einem guten Ergebnis kommt - was einem auch selber gefällt. Deshalb ist wohl Probieren die Devise 

Im Prinzip besteht der Effekt ja auch nur aus weichen Brushes, evtl. noch weichgezeichnet, und wildem ausprobieren der Füllmethoden (z.B. "Negativ Multiplizieren" oder "Farbig Nachbelichten").

/edit

Ich dachte, noch ein Tutorial zu diesem Thema zu kennen, aber das ist leider auch auf Englisch.


----------



## holzoepfael (25. Januar 2005)

Ja probieren geht über studieren, aber das Problem ist, wenn ich einfach bisschen rumprobiere udn das Ganze später wieder machen will funktionierts meistens nciht mehr, da ich einfach nicht mehr weiss, wie ich das gemacht habe. Habe mich beispielsweise mal schwarz eingefärbt und so dass es relativ gut aussah...habs nie mehr so gut hingekriegt.....:/

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## ShadowMan (25. Januar 2005)

Hi zusammen!

Mal ein paar Kommentare die ich mir nur schwer verkneifen kann:

@Englisch: Es ist keine Schande wenn man kein Englisch kann, auch wenn man es in der heutigen Zeit können sollte finde ich. Daher gibt es Bücher (nein, diesesmal keine Handbücher *g*), die sich Wörterbuch nennen. Oder du schaust mal auf http://www.altavista.com
Ich denke wenn man etwas wirklich lernen will sollte man mal etwas motivierter an die Sache gehen und nicht nach 5 Minuten aufgeben nur weil man ein Wort nicht versteht.

@Logo: Sag bitte nicht Logo. Das ist wie als wenn ich ein Dreirad in die Gruppe der Autos stecke 
Des weiteren ist es doch total vermatscht ohne wirkliche Kontraste, keine Spannung, übelst verpixelt. Was kann man daran schön finden? Okay, es geht sicher darum wie man sowas grundsätzlich macht, aber der Banner dort ist echt ganz und gar nicht "schön". Weder vom Gefühl, noch vom Design her.

So, bitte nichts böse verstehen. Wollen hier ja nur helfen gelle? 

Und macht euch keine Sorgen. Sowas denke ich kann man nicht wirklich lernen da es abstrakte Formen sind und diese sind und bleiben meist ein Ergebnis des Zufalls. Daher hilft sehr viel ausprobieren und das spielen mit den Ebenenmodi und das Kombinieren mit Werkzeugspitzen 
Je mehr ihr ausprobiert, desto besser werden die Ergebnisse bzw. desto gezielter werden sie.

Also dann mal viel Spaß.

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## da_Dj (27. Januar 2005)

Die Welt ist schlecht :| früher hat man sowas als Trendwhore abgestempelt und den Thread geschlossen


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Januar 2005)

Es geht ja mehr um diesen diffusen Lichteffekt als um diese Trendshape-Dinger 

/edit

Uff, wie peinlich. Danke Dj


----------



## da_Dj (27. Januar 2005)

Paar bunte Sachen zusammenklatschen und mit diversen Ebeneffekten rumspielen bis man etwas in der Art hat, danach das ganze mit strg+u einfärben, fertig 

*klugscheiss* es heisst difus, defusen ist entschärfen * klugscheiss ende*


----------

